# How do you name your bettas, and why?



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello,

Just thought I'd ask how you all name your bettas, and why you choose your names.

Do you have a special system for making new names that sound all klingon-like, do you try to name them after certain things, or do you name them legit-human-names (Such as Robby, George, Samantha, etc etc).

Does anyone not name their fish at all?

As for me, I'm all over the place. Sometimes I'll name my fish something like "Bubbles", sometimes I'll name it something like "Jeffery".


----------



## LittleRose (Sep 7, 2013)

My first betta was a red female. I named her Rosie. I got my second he was blue, I named him Vye (short for Violet). My third I named Orchid. I didn't really mean for the theme it just kinda happened lol. Orchid will probably be the last flower themed name... who knows though. Theres a lot of cute flower girly names, but flower names for males betta aren't very eh, masculine...not that the fish know, but still.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My first bettas (when I was 6-9 years old) were all named based on what color they were. My first betta that my parents got me when I was 6 was purple so I named it Purples (i was 6, clearly not very creative). 

Now, they whatever names I like? They tend to be more old-time names.


----------



## CatsRocks (Aug 12, 2013)

I named my first betta, Blueberry, by his color. (He was blue lol) and I named my second/current betta fish kinda randomly. I guess I originally wanted to get a different colored fish but ended up getting him instead. So I just gave him the name I would have given to the different colored betta(that I originally wanted). 

Kinda confusing story sorry. I'm a pretty confusing person. Haha. 

Anyways, I guess I name my bettas either randomly or by color. I don't think I would ever give them a human name though. They just don't seem humanly enough. LOL. :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

When I got Dangerous, I wanted a Michael Jackson related name, so after mulling several over Dangerous kinda stuck. For Angel he was named because of his Angel wing like fins. Chili, because he's red. Oscar, well it just kinda stuck. Eclipse had the pending name Hershey that I probably should have stuck with. And Kip I had named while he was in the pet store. :lol:


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I had Phil for a couple weeks before naming him. He ended up being named Phil because I was considering moving to Philly and Phil stuck. With Ruby, that was the first name I thought of but didn't really like it. I got a lot of good suggestions but that name stuck.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I've continued on a theme of using surnames that my family seems to have adopted for naming pets... generally we'd go for music/pop culture surnames. At the moment I have Kiedis. I'm getting a new betta soon (hopefully this weekend) so he'll probably end up with another music related surname, I'm thinking maybe Bowie, Cooper or Jagger at this stage, open to suggestions on this one, also have to wait until I actually get a fish before I pick a name!

Other pets that were named with this theme were Hendrix, Cobain, Houdini and Angel (after the character in Buffy).

I used to have goldfish when I was a youngin, I remember having Jaws I, II and III (all in quick succession of each other, they were your typical carnival fish that we had in a large but unfiltered tank, probably overfed!). Also had Tiger (stripey comet), Flash (after the comic) and Turbo. No real theme there.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

My first betta was given to be when my friend when she moved. For some reason, she named him Oreo. He was purple and loved flaring at the camera. My current betta is named Bluemoon for two reasons 1)he is blue 2)he likes to hide in the coral so I don't see him 24 7. I make all my fish names based on personalities.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

fish species names. LOL 

Mahi Mahi
Pike
Tuna
Sardine
Anchovy
Gar
Sushi 

and more to come in the future. =P


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine have been random but some themed?
Random Names:
Natal-I thought he was a pineapple when I got him so I named him after the Natal Queen cultivar. Turned out he was a chocolate dalmatian
Angelos- means angel, he was a light orange dalmatian
Rex- Idk, came to me. He's a black red and blue CT
Red- Short for Red-headed Stepchild cause for a while he absolutely hated me and he has a red head but blue body(like a piebald, just...red) and since my boys usually adore me, I jokingly called him my red-headed stepchild. He's pretty much lost that nickname cause he loves me and I love him. So now he's just Red. It's a bad joke, I know.
Malarkey- This girl is full of nonsense.
Prospero- potential name for Faust, but I liked the name Faust and wanted to keep the name Prospero, so he got the name
Faust- my little parking lot fish I found on a freezing rainy night, it means lucky
Sherbet- He was orange with white and blue spots. He looked like Sherbet.
Sirekan- basically means lover cause he's my lover boy
Kelebek- means butterfly

Game/Movie/Etc. References:
Mako- variety of references,Mass Effect vehicle, lifestream in ff7, the shark
Shepard- Main character of Mass Effect
Bakara- Character in Mass Effect 3
Tali- Mass Effect Character
Liara- Mass Effect Character
Domino- Marvel Character
Aria- Mass Effect
Jack- Mass Effect
Merida- Disney's Brave

Greek/roman theme
Thanatos- personification of death
Nereus- a god of the sea. Father of the nereids and nerites
Vincentius- means conquering
Agrius- Greek Giant
Loukianos- means light
Kyprinos- means karp
Aristodemos- Greek name composed of the elements aristos " best, excellent" and demos "the people," hence "best of the people."
Abbadon- means destruction
Orion- Constellation, name of a hunter and means mountain man
Kronos- Father of Zeus and the Olympian Gods
Phobos- personification of fear

Unnamed Fish
"Red Fish"- Red VT. Rescue that I brought home with Natal, he never got named due to passing within a week so he is forever red fish
"Lily-girl"- Cambodian multicolor VT girl that I brought home just before my sorority crash. She never got named.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm building my own Betta Galaxy. All my little ones are named for something that can be found in the vastness of space or related to the same.

Callisto - Moon of Jupiter
Neptune - Planet
Pallas (foster boy) - Asteroid
Dione - Moon of Saturn
Pulsar - Specific type of Star
Eclipse - Astrological Event
Comet - Classification of Space Object
Milky Way (Nerite Snail) - Specific Galaxy

(Enceladus - SIP - Moon of Saturn)

Otherwise, I have Nameless (fish that isn't mine and therefore will be named by his ower once they get him) and Swain (fish that isn't mine that the owner has already named).


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

LOVE this Forum...

Each fish helps name himself. I have no real system... Finn was named Finn because I wanted to have Finn and Flash and Fancy since they were Fish.... it just so happens that I decided to go against that path, but Finn is def a Finn anyways!

Then McKinley reminded me of a Silver Salmon... so I wanted to give him an Alaskan name, and I went from Chilkoot to Denali to Kenai to Kodiak and all the names that people know best.... to Chicken, and Tok, and Nikiski and Kotzebue and Kwethluk and Tuntutuliak and Igiugig (these are real town names, people lol. Well, some are villages) but Mount McKinley was suggested and I was like YES! McKinley.

Then Pandora was named because I flipped out over my haul on Craigslist, and called it "Pandora's Box" soooo.... when I got another fish, he just HAD to be Pandora!! 

Will named Oberon after his book series, The Iron Druid Chronicles.

And then My mommy helped name Lazarus, I saved him from HORRIBLE conditions, and mommy liked the idea of "bringing him back from the dead" and suggested the name and it just FIT him.

The names tho.. they have to fit the fish. And so far they do!!

The HMPK I suuuper want on AquaBid right now.. I named him Clyde. Because AukWord send me a link of a matching female to be "evil" to me lol, and I jokingly said OMG THEY CAN BE BONNIE AND CLYDE!!! aaaaand then it just fit and stuck, tho the Girl is gone now.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have any theme,I just pick cute names I like the sound of and sometimes to match their colouring.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

All but my most recent boy have Greek and Roman... ancient names... First was Arist'oto' who lived with, acted like, and ate with otos, he was also very curious and eploritive. After him Xerxes, Alastor, Mangus (may also be considered old Nordic name), Aristocoles.
I have a vt boy I still cannot think of a name for and a mustard dr named Dijon.. My first try at a Betta was a near dead double tail plakat mustard boy I called Dijon (Dijon mustard) but he was too far gone from ammonia poisoning by the time I got him. When I found another mustard dr had to grab him.. But he's not plakat and decided to shred his fins so now I want to rename him to shredder or something to that effect =.=


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

I didn't mean to, but mine are named in themes, lol. The ones named by me have LoTR names:
Faramir
Eowyn
Merry
Pippin
Elendil
Celeborn

And the ones my husband names are 1995 Mariners:
Strange
Lou


----------



## MeredithNa (Oct 13, 2014)

Larry, Barry and Harry. 

The guppies are called Frank (I'm too lazy to name them all) 
The endlers are called Chris (the day I got them I came home and found out that Christopher Lee died. BTW, Christopher Lee played Saruman in LOTR). I can't tell them apart from each other so this time I'm not being lazy. 

The otocinclus and the siamese flying fox are both called Sir Munchalot. They aren't really living up to their names.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I named our first fish Violet because my daughter had picked out a purple fish. In the lighting, I accidently picked up the blue one when I went back to get him.

I picked shimmer for the baby because he/she had just the beginnings of iridescence and seemed to shimmer in the light. Feisty was a very feisty guy, flaring at everything. Mr. and Mrs. Fish were named by my daughter. She says they're married, though they do live in seperate tanks with paper between them so they can't see each other.


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

I named my two Bettas from the TV Show Fringe. One is *Walter* and the other is *Walternate*.

I guess it really fits their personalities too. *Walter* is more brightly colored, loves to eat and is super curious. I had a hard time making sure that his side of my divided 8Gal is properly laid out so that he doesn't get himself stuck .

*Walternate* on the other hand is more regal looking, very composed, doesn't get overly excited when I call them to eat (by tapping the betta food container)

But they are both equally smart as I have seen both of the stealthily hunt a mosquito that landed on the surface of the water.


----------



## kschill83 (Jun 30, 2015)

When I was in my early middle school years, I saved up money and bought my first male betta, I don't remember what kind, but he was a light red/pink color, and I named him Bubbles. Not sure why, but it stuck right away.

Now, my first college betta - blue CT - my roommate came up with the name Majic (with a j) while we brought him home & it stuck. He passed after 2 years. I bought a red CT about a month after his passing, and right when I was about to pay for him my boyfriend joked about naming him Blasto - after the first Hanar spectre from Mass Effect since he was red and had long tentacle like fins - and I couldn't think of a better name!  My newest betta is an orange with black speckles VT. He was unnamed for about a week, then while eating some cheetos I noticed to color resemblance to the cheetos cheetah whose name is Chester, and that's what I settled on 

With my latest two fish, I leaned towards naming them after characters that they some how resembled :3


----------



## catsie (May 7, 2015)

I'm doing something similar to GreenApp1es by naming them after moons XD
I was reading a book on evolution and the theory of evolution and saw the name Europa mentioned a few times in it. I loved the name so much that I decided to go with a moon theme xD.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

kschill83 said:


> When I was in my early middle school years, I saved up money and bought my first male betta, I don't remember what kind, but he was a light red/pink color, and I named him Bubbles. Not sure why, but it stuck right away.
> 
> Now, my first college betta - blue CT - my roommate came up with the name Majic (with a j) while we brought him home & it stuck. He passed after 2 years. I bought a red CT about a month after his passing, and right when I was about to pay for him my boyfriend joked about naming him Blasto - after the first Hanar spectre from Mass Effect since he was red and had long tentacle like fins - and I couldn't think of a better name!  My newest betta is an orange with black speckles VT. He was unnamed for about a week, then while eating some cheetos I noticed to color resemblance to the cheetos cheetah whose name is Chester, and that's what I settled on
> 
> With my latest two fish, I leaned towards naming them after characters that they some how resembled :3


Fellow mass effect fan!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Kings, queens, and story characters. Important people. (Mark Antoney, Cleopatra, Pippin, ect.)

I have no clue why with stories, i just do, but Bettas are sort of regal, and deserve regal sounding names, I think.


----------



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

Woah! It's been awesome reading all these! Thank you guys, you have just inspired me what I need to name MY OWN betta...! Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## LyraDove (Feb 22, 2013)

*How Do You Name Your Fish?*

I love fish names. Dogs and such may have neat names but most are used by lots of people (cat named Tiger or Shadow, dog named Ranger or Max...) These have been my Betas; not so many names because fortunately most lived three years or longer)
Sweetheart (was renamed Bitey! Commited Betacide)
Dumbo (was renamed Lefty -- that fin was small)
Lambchop (Pale and very friendly)
Mars (Imperious and good-looking -- big music fan)
Neptune (Tough lil guy! Lost his big blue fins, became a punk angelfish-type)
Mr. Pink (the New Guy! Very young, active and handsome)


----------



## Lyonfish (Mar 26, 2013)

My current betta is named Finnick, which is a guy from the fishing district in the Hunger Games series. The last one I had was Darwin. The one before that was Fire Truck Tom, who my friend named. I tend to go for whatever names fit.


----------



## LittleStewie (Jul 23, 2015)

I have two baby females I named Amy and Leela (from the tv show Futurama). I also have two males I named Peter and Stewie (from the tv show Family Guy) Lol those are my two favorite shows.


----------



## LittleRed (Jul 27, 2015)

My Daughter named him Fredrick, simply because she likes the name and has always wanted a pet named Fredrick.

I keep calling him little Fred though. His a little standard red, hence my profile name. So original, I know...


----------



## FinleaPea (Feb 18, 2013)

I name mine mostly on physical characteristics. Finlea and Bugatti were the only ones that werent. Finlea got her name because fish have fins and...yeah. Bugatti was named because I had the song line, 'I woke up in a new Bugatti' stuck in my head that day. Drag Queen got his name because he was a male fish with pink lips (that looked like lipstick). Odin got his name because he was whitish and it reminded me of Odin from Thor's beard...I was pretty obsessed with that movie at the time. Blue Eyes got her name because she has blue eyes and then last but not least, my newest betta I got today is named Bain which means white or fair...he's almost 50 precent white.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

I've never named fish but I never had any1 to talk fish with. Now that I've found the forum and have people to talk fish with it seems like Imma havta name them for convenience sake. I was thinking about George and Victoria cause they should be named after monarchs.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok my white HM pair are now Nicolae and Elana Ceaușescu and my black and white butterfly HM is now Genghis Khan. Don't have a name yet fir the pet shop rescue.


----------



## gilli (Jul 7, 2015)

I have only one betta and I knew the name will have to do with Game of Thrones. Most of the names seem too "serious" though, but I was able to narrow it down to Tarley, Pod, and Gilly. My partner thought Gilly was the best since it has 'gill' in the word, and therefore the most suitable name for a fish. In the show though, Gilly is supposed to be a name referring to a flower. In any case, the name stuck, but I changed the spelling to Gilli.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I love medieval history, my family originates from a crusader, so when i got my newest black betta, i thought of crusasers when i saw him so i called him crusader.. I had a turqoise vt male in a divided tank, and some fool took the divider down to spite me so my bettas landed up fighting to death while i was asleep. The green turqoise male landed up being victorious out of three of them so i named him gladiator. I named my black female veil tail eclipse because her dark black reminds me of an eclipse. My red halfmoon i was going to name big red or mushu, but decided on man of war, after the famous race horse


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

My first betta is called Floki (character from Vikings), but my second guy is still nameless. He was originally d'Artagnan, then Elmo and now "fish" I'd love to call him Parrot because of his colours, but my partner really doesn't like the name :roll:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> All but my most recent boy have Greek and Roman... ancient names... First was Arist'oto' who lived with, acted like, and ate with otos, he was also very curious and eploritive. After him Xerxes, Alastor, Mangus (may also be considered old Nordic name), Aristocoles.
> I have a vt boy I still cannot think of a name for and a mustard dr named Dijon.. My first try at a Betta was a near dead double tail plakat mustard boy I called Dijon (Dijon mustard) but he was too far gone from ammonia poisoning by the time I got him. When I found another mustard dr had to grab him.. But he's not plakat and decided to shred his fins so now I want to rename him to shredder or something to that effect =.=


I ultimately named the vt Saphiron, a mix of "Saffron" for his reds and "Sapphire" for his blues.. Also renamed Dijon to Shreduski after he shredded his fins =.=


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I named my betta Captain Malcolm Reynolds, or Mal for short. Because..... I'm a browncoat. ;-)


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

LyraDove said:


> Mr. Pink (the New Guy! Very young, active and handsome)



lol Steve Buscemi. "Why am I Mr. Pink?"


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

I name my fish (and all my pets) depending on their color/what they look like. My betta is blue, and I named her Sapphire. My parakeet is yellow, and she is Sunny


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

We only have George right at the moment and he's my daughters fish. She named him after little Prince George as he was born when we got the fish. The other two who have since died were Amelia Peabody, female red/blue two tail named after a character from a book. Zorro was a male with dark blue face and blue body named by my other daughter. 

I will be getting another soon and the name will be based on colour and personality....or the latest book I'm reading. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

For me it's random things. 

Asklepeios - I picked him up at a time when I needed a name that means "Healing" ... this summer someone very close to me died and I'm still grieving. He is a beautiful solid blue, with a full mask. Also there is an Ancient Greece exhibit in town and it influenced me. 

Java - Why oh why? He's my little chocolate VT. He's black and yellow and a spazzy, caffeinated fish. I call him Java Juice, lol  

Sei - Blue butterfly EE. Whales are one of my favourite animals and I was looking for a name for him, and there is the Sei whale. He's got a rather conspicuous tumour over his eye that is sadly, growing bigger. 

Atalanta - My pugnacious little VT girl. She was a rescue. I was intending to do a sorority but then chaos reigned so she's been living in her very own 10g forever. Atalanta is another Ancient Greek mythological character and my gal fits the myth to a T. 

Merrick - My other VT boy, a red marble. Merrick is the last name of the founder of the town that my mother's family settled in nearly 200 years ago. We've got deep roots there and it's one of my favourite places to go. 

Cornberry - Well ... I *just* picked him up this morning! He's a dragon mustard gas plakat. Took one look at him while walking home and thought he was too pretty to be named "Corny" and "Blueberry" wasn't quite right so ... Cornberry it was


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> I love medieval history, my family originates from a crusader, so when i got my newest black betta, i thought of crusasers when i saw him so i called him crusader.. I had a turqoise vt male in a divided tank, and some fool took the divider down to spite me so my bettas landed up fighting to death while i was asleep. The green turqoise male landed up being victorious out of three of them so i named him gladiator. I named my black female veil tail eclipse because her dark black reminds me of an eclipse. My red halfmoon i was going to name big red or mushu, but decided on man of war, after the famous race horse


Hey, I'm a medieval geek too! I'm currently doing a PhD in late medieval and renaissance literary culture. Hence, I have a Betta named Arthur (a crowntail, of course), and he has his four 'assassin snail' knights; Lancelot, Galahad, Tristan and Gawain. Although I suspect Galahad is a girl, since her and Lancelot seem awfully friendly quite a lot of the time 

Edit: Although, when I do get my new Aquabid betta, he's going to be Heathcliff, and his assassin snails will be named after the Lake Poets (Wordworth, Coleridge, Southey and De Quincey). I used to live in the Lake District, my Dad still lives there, and although my academic interests are earlier, I do love romantic poetry and Byronic heroes


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

Usually based on what is going on at the time, sometimes based off what TV shows I'm watching or games I'm playing. I named one "Starbuck" because the personality reminded me of the character and I had just started watching Battlestar Galactica. Two are after Mass Effect characters as I was still making my way through it while doing a couple of different runs through the game. 

My newest one I got the name from someone here as a suggestion because I was at a loss of what to name them. I like themes or something that has a meaning to me that I will remember or that someone else might recognize and relate to.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

My betta doesn't have a name yet, but I'm thinking of naming him Nacre. It's a different word for mother-of-pearl, the shimmery iridescent layer inside oyster shells. And that's what he looks like: he's pearly white with some grey on his underbelly, peachy-shimmery wash on his fins and slight green-metallic wash on his head.

Hmmm...


----------



## LyraDove (Feb 22, 2013)

*Suggested name for your red fishy...*

Coma the Doof Warrior! One Google of Doof Warrior images will clear up any doubt


----------



## simimoh (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all! My first and only betta as of now is named Mali, a shortened name for Malibu because it's my favorite alcoholic beverage!!


----------



## LoveMyBettas (Jul 9, 2015)

This is perfect!! I was hoping there was a thread for this ... now I will go back & read it))



<<<ok back from reading!!!>>>

It's great to see where everyone has gotten their fishes names from
Almost all mine are named with reference to the color of their body:
(males Cadmium, Apricot, Coquelicot ....
Peppermint just makes me think of a candy cane, lol
Ember my sister actually picked his name
Ransom is named after Ransom Riggs (he wrote "Mrs Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children" - & he's about to release his 3rd book
Bob ... I took my daughter to see the "Minions" movie & Bob is my favorite  LOL
2 unnamed


(females)
Rayyven - well, she's black, like a raven
Daenerys - my FAV from Game of Thrones
and 3 still unnamed

Back again, Saturday. I've decided the names of my Platinum pair. They are Khal & Khaleesi. I know technically they are "titles", but ah well. =) Same as if I named him King, I guess. Lol Hopefully my Khal will love longer than the Khal in the show. Lol


----------



## BettaLover898998 (Jul 10, 2015)

Bubbly- Lol, idk why I named him that…


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

On Friday I picked up a beautiful PINK veiltail boy. He is a very fiesty guy and loves flaring with my other bettas, so I named him Sir Floris because of his flamboyant, flowery colour - also, he is a lesser known Knight of the Round Table and has a very romantic poem associated with him, which I did not know about and just discovered


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm still trying to name my new Betta. Here's my poll to narrow down the list of possibilities:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=591138


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

My boy has been with me for almost a week now and he's still nameless. Nothing seems to fit quite well enough. I'm sure I'll think of something - I managed to name my apple snail right there in the store! :lol: But my poor betta is still a no-name...


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah, I named my two Tiger Nerites & three ADFs almost immediately. Naming my Betta is harder!


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Im kinda smitten with Shakespeare names for bettas  My last boy was Benvolio ( from romeo and juliet) and my current guy I've settles on Oberon ( the king of fairies from A Midsummer Nights Dream) 

I dont know why, I just feel like fancy fish need fancy names


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Only my favourite bettas get named and they are horribly unoriginal ...blacky, silver, runty, small blue, drag and dude...
My goldfish are worse...1 and 2 can you guess whos who lol


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm a big fan of How To Train Your Dragon, both the films and the original book series which far fewer people seem to know about. There's a dragon in the books named Wodensfang; I always thought the name had a great sound to it and I ended up naming my first betta after him. I even bought him a Viking helmet decoration, which he loved and which ended up being his favorite sleeping place. When he died, I gave him a Viking funeral - cremated him in a little boat floating in his tank.

After Wodensfang died, I got a female crowntail; I decided it made sense to name her after a queen, and I wanted to stick with something that evoked dragons and legends, so I named her Guinevere.

I ended up upgrading to a divided 10-gallon and getting her a neighbor, who had nothing particularly regal about him but I thought I'd better name him after a king to prevent Guinevere from getting any ideas about him being a peasant she could boss around. So, still in keeping with the dragon theme, I went with Stormcloak, after the king of the Nords in the video game Skyrim.

Stormcloak died of a tumor recently (he also got a Viking funeral), so his side of the tank is awaiting a new occupant. Obviously I won't pick a name until I find the right fish to take ownership of Stormy's old place, but there is a name I've been holding onto for a while now, waiting for the right fish to use it on. The full name of the protagonist in the How To Train Your Dragon series is Hiccup Horrendous Haddock the Third, so at some point I really want to name a betta Horrendous Haddock.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I ended up naming my Betta Magma. Even though Rory was highest voted on my poll here, Magma was a favorite among friends & family. It definitely suits him well


----------



## BettaLove94 (Jun 18, 2015)

Big Potterhead here! :wave:

I have ALWAYS named my animals after Harry Potter characters, eventually I will run out of names and them I will have to choose names a different way but for now it seems to be working for me. So of course when I got my fish it would be no different. I currently have a male betta named Neville and a female betta named Luna. I plan on getting more bettas but for now those are my 2 little ones.


----------

